# Cracked Aquarium Tank's



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I read on another forum with interest ( not as good as this forum) where breeders, keepers of mice were buying cracked aquarium tanks at reduced prices.Wow I thought this is a bargain, but would it be allowed in the UK with health and safety laws , risk assesments for employees selling them, and there customers.
I emailed a well known pet store too see what there policy was for selling on what was second goods .There Culture and customer Manager told me that all Aquarium tanks were sent back to the manufacturer if they were damaged in anyway and tested .No risks would be taken selling damaged goods on to the public.
So is there anyone selling damaged Aquariums in the UK you know of ?, and if so what god forbid would happen if there was an accident caused with these items, while you were on there premisis or at home and these broke.Could you clame compensation if you were hurt if the aquarium broke?. I think I would stay well clear of them Myself :roll:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

You can get them from private sellers. I've bought some from people on Craigslist, and I'm sure there's something similar in the uK

There's really no danger in using them, unless the glass is 'shatter cracked'. If it's just one crack, it should be perfectly fine.


----------

